# Costa Rica



## norge_klaus (25. Mai 2010)

Hi Boardies,

suche Angelkontakte nach Costa Rica. Würde den Urlaub 2011 gern dort verbringen. Wer mir Kontakte vermitteln kann, bitte melden.

Tight lines !

Norge_Klaus


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*



norge_klaus schrieb:


> Hi Boardies,
> 
> suche Angelkontakte nach Costa Rica. Würde den Urlaub 2011 gern dort verbringen. Wer mir Kontakte vermitteln kann, bitte melden.
> 
> ...



Autsch...datt wird aber nicht billig werden !  Genauso schlimm wie Panama !|uhoh:

Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass Du ein paar gute und günstige Kontakte bekommst ! #6


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Moin Nick,

ich glaube nicht, dass der "gemeine Marsianer" so dämlich ist wie der Homo Sapiens!!!
In spätestens fünfzig Jahren werden wir anfangen müssen unser Geld zu fr...en und Gift zu s..fen.
Immer lustig und vergnügt bis der A...h im Sarge liegt!#q

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Danke ! @ Zander_Ralf....

Hilft mir enorm weiter. Hast du ein Problem mit Nick, dann sende eine PN an ihn.

Gruß
Norge_Klaus


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Autsch...datt wird aber nicht billig werden !  Genauso schlimm wie Panama !|uhoh:


 
zum Glück nicht, sondern z.T. deutlich günstiger.

Auf welche Seite möchtest Du denn, Karibik oder Pazifik??


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hi Falkenfish,

am liebsten auf beide Seiten.  Je eine Woche wäre okay. Würde aber den Pazifik bevorzugen.

#h

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zanderman111 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hallo,
ich habe diesen Artikel gefunden: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/september-2009/costa-rica-fishing.html. Setze Dich doch mit dem Autor in Verbindung. Der kann Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen.

Gruß Kay


----------



## jvonzun (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

ich bin der Autor von dem #h
Fahre einfach an die Pazifikküste von Samara Richtung Süden. Du findest dort viele Einheimische,die dich sicherlich spontan und günstig auf ihr Boot mitnehmen. Vom Ufer aus hast du dort auch ganz gute Chancen.
Falls du die teuern Touri-Boote bevorzugst,wirst du die auch überall finden.
Es braucht keine Vorbereitung: einfach hingehen und die Leute fragen!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=162931
Gruss Jon


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hi jvonzun,

guter Vorschlag, da ich meine Ausrüstung in Sachen "Ruten & Rollen" dabei habe. Warte noch auf einen bestimmten Kontakt. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zander-ralf (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Sorry, norge klaus!

Ich habe ganz und gar kein Problem mit Nick.|bigeyes

Das Öl hat wohl Costa Rica noch nicht erreicht oder Du fischst sowieso im Pazifik.

Hier ein Tipp: Hans Meiners, Tel. 04481- 980865
Der Mann hat langjährige Costa Rica Erfahrung. 
Er ist ein Kollege (Immobilienmakler); hat selbst Eigentum in Costa Rica.


----------



## Nick_A (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hi zusammen, #h

Ralf hat nur auf meinen Footer reagiert...also Null Problemo !!! :m #6

Mit Costa Rica hatte ich dann wohl doch ebenfalls die höheren Panama-Preise verbunden. Nick (Jetblack) hat mir davon mal nen tollen Panama-Fishing-Prospekt vorgelegt (gut...auch noch von der 'Luxus-Variante)...und da hätte alleine das Fischen für 1 Woche im absoluten Topgebiet mit Topbooten und Guides ohne Flug US$ 5.000 gekostet! Und datt war dann noch nen Sonderpreis !!!! |uhoh:

Gut, dass ich da bzgl. den Costa-Rica-Preisen falsch lag :m

Die Tips klingen doch schonmal ganz fein ! #6

Grüße
Robert


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hi Robert,

kann meine Frau auch sicher wieder für Florida und das Gebiet um die 7-M-B heiß machen....Nur etwas Abwechslung wäre schon gut......

Tight lines !
Klaus


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ich war 2006 und 2008 auf der Pazifikseite von CR. Die Berichte dazu findest Du in den Big Game Reiseberichten:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=47620

Diese Region ist touristisch wenig erschlossen, bietet jedoch je nach Geldbeutel schöne Hotels (Poor Man´s Paradise, The Lookout Resort, The Christal Ballena Resort). Ich war "nur" zum Angeln dort und daher entsprechend einfach untergebracht, habe mir aber Hotels angesehen, um auf einen kombinierten Angel- und Familienurlaub vorbereitet zu sein.

Je nachdem, welcher Fischart Du nachstellen willst, gibt es eine große Auswahl an nahezu unberührten Flüssen und Stränden. Oder man versucht es halt Offshore auf Marlin, Sail, Thun, MahiMahi etc.

Für mich besticht CR durch eine traumhaft schöne Natur mit unglaublicher Artenvielfalt und sehr beständigen Wetterverhältnissen (was die Planbarkeit der Bootstrips spürbar erhöht) und einem enomen Fischreichtum. 

Bei Interesse gern mehr Info´s per PN


----------



## Sockeye (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Mit Costa Rica hatte ich dann wohl doch ebenfalls die höheren Panama-Preise verbunden. Nick (Jetblack) hat mir davon mal nen tollen Panama-Fishing-Prospekt vorgelegt



Das Avet Boot vor Panama?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## norge_klaus (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Bitte mal Ball flach halten. Bin erfreut, diese positiven Kontakte zu erhalten. Cool !!!!
Erwarte aber einen Kontakt direkt aus CR......

Danke !

Tight lines !
Klaus


----------



## zanderman111 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Evtl. solltest DU erst abwarten und dann einen thread aufmachen, wenn Du nicht weiterkommst...


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Das Avet Boot vor Panama?
> 
> VG
> Sockeye



Jupp...goil aber teuer ! 

...und dabei war das schon nen "Sonderpreis" |uhoh:


----------



## Nick_A (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Evtl. solltest DU erst abwarten und dann einen thread aufmachen, wenn Du nicht weiterkommst...



|uhoh:#d|uhoh:#d


----------



## Greece (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Costa Rica*

HI norge_klaus
schau dir mal ,,angebissen im die welt'' in Costa Rica an. Kannst dir ja ein paar gut Angelreviere anschau. Hier die Links(ist jetzt nur der erste Teil geht aber bis 5): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLxKXkLH8b4
VG Greece


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Wann willst du denn nach Costa Rica?

Ich bin am 4. August bis 1. Sept. 2011 dort.
Natürlich mit Angel


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Da ich mir meine Route quer durch Cost Ria nun zusammenstelle:
Hat jemand Tipps zu interessanten Angelstellen im Inland und an Küste (Küstenstreifen, Flussmündugen)?
Ich  möchte in den 4 Wochen vor Ort viele verschiedene Gewässer beangeln;
BigGame ist nicht meins.


----------



## PsychoBo (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ich werde in knapp 2 Wochen für 3 Wochen in CR sein. 
Unsere Route führt uns von der Karibik über das Hochland an den Pazifik. Werde dann mal entweder hier im Thread berichten, wie es angeltechnisch gelaufen ist oder einen eigenen Erfahrungsthread eröffnen. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Ich werde in knapp 2 Wochen für 3 Wochen in CR sein.
> Unsere Route führt uns von der Karibik über das Hochland an den Pazifik. Werde dann mal entweder hier im Thread berichten, wie es angeltechnisch gelaufen ist oder einen eigenen Erfahrungsthread eröffnen.
> 
> Grüße
> Boris




Super, ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! #6

Und auf Tipps bezügliche Lodgen ...

hast du vorgebucht?


----------



## PsychoBo (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Super, ich freue mich schon auf deinen Bericht! #6
> 
> Und auf Tipps bezügliche Lodgen ...
> 
> hast du vorgebucht?




Über Angel Lodges werde ich wohl nichts schreiben können, da es eine Rundreise mit Freundin und kein reiner Angelurlaub wird und wir eher in Hostels oder Hotels unterkommen werden. Außerdem wird bei mir eher Shore als Offshore-Fishing auf dem Plan stehen. 

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ich werde auch mit Familie mit Geländewagen quer durch das Land fahren und an sich nichts vorbuchen; aber ich schaffe es immer, ausgiebig zu angeln ! Gebuchte Angeltouren, Guiding und Biggame sind, wie oben schon geschrieben, nichs für mich!


----------



## Christian W. (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Pura vida!
Wie war es denn in CR? Ich war "jetzt" über Weihnachten/ Neujahr dort insgesamt 4 Wochen, Bootsangeln und auch vom Strand.....Wahnsinn! Nach 20 min der erste Sail, ansosnten Snapper, Rooster, kingfish, Yellowfin tuna, dorado......ein Anglertraum! Ich war am Pazifik (Pto. Jiminez, Zancudo, Quepos) und habe dort ein paar gute Adressen....Preislich fand ich es okay
Bei interesse gerne PN an mich! Ich will natürlich wieder hin ...
Gruss von 70.4 Grad N, Christian


----------



## PsychoBo (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Ich habe gelesen, dass für das Angeln in CR eine Angellizenz fällig wird. Allerdings wird eine solche meist nur in Verbindung mit Bootsangeln erwähnt. 
Mir geht es nicht um die 24 US, die die Lizenz kosten soll, sondern eher um die Beschaffung des Scheins. Ich befürchte, dass ich den Schein an der Karibikküste nicht so leicht bekommen werde... Pazifik, mit den vielen Marinas sieht bestimmt anders aus. Zu mal stets erwähnt wird, dass es die Lizenzen jedem Hafen geben soll. 

Kennt sich da jemand besser aus? Werde erst in Cahuita sein.

Grüße
Boris


----------



## Christian W. (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Also die Lizenz ist wohl nur bei Ausfahrten fällig, in Quepos gab es das Ding morgens vor dem Trip in der Marina, ist natürlich auch ein Ort mit Bootsflotte....
Quepos hat mir übrigens sehr gefallen, ich empfehle Ausfahrten mit der"Stress Reliever" und Captain John Schuchert (aus Texas) bzw. "Cowboy" bzw. "Cowboy Jr." (Jerry, ein einheimischer Skipper). Beide sind völlig angelverrückt, günstig und mit den Gewa¨ssern bestens vertraut, alles ohne Grosskotz-Allüren! Ich habe mit beiden gefischt (Inshore/ offshore) und war voll zufrieden! Englisch solltet ihr allerdings können (oder halt Spanisch) Wir haben alles gefangen: Snapper, Roosterfish, Marlin, Sail, Yellowfin...... nur der grouper wollte nicht! Das kommt beim nächsten Trip (ist schon in Planung). Ich habe meine Trips über Johns webseite (queposfishadventure.com) gebucht und im Vorraus voll bezahlt....über Veranstalter reisen ist nicht erforderlich
Bei weiteren Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter!
Pura vida, Christian


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Christian,

danke dir für PN und die Auskunft hier.

Wie warst du unterwegs? Auf eigene Faust und mit eigenem Angelzeugs?

Hast du auch mal Süsswasser und auch Mangroven gefischt?


----------



## Christian W. (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Hola! Habe mein Angelgerät in den USA geordert und auf meinem Zwischenstopp dort eingesammelt....Mangrove war ich nicht, in den Flussmündungen auf Snook (ohne Erfolg). Also nur Meer....Ich war auf eiigene Faust unterwegs, überhaupt kein Problem....Warum Reiseveranstalter bezahlen, wenn man sich auch selbst drum kümmern kann? Die Leute sind sehr gastfreundlich und hilfsbereit (Sprachführer Spanisch nicht vergessen!)
Die Profiboote haben alle Angelgerät, aber zumindest fürs Spinnfischen würde ich mich selber austatten...Absoluter Hit ist das Popperfischen (Oberflächenköder) vom Boot, super spannend! Knallharte bisse an der Oberfläche.... Das geht mit mitgebrachtem Gerät natürlich auch vom einfachen 5m-boot mit Aussenborder...Ein einheimischer Fischer wollte mich für 30 US-$ /Stunde mit rausnehmen, wichtig nur vorher genau Fischarten / Angelmethode absprechen und am besten auch deine Köder zeigen, damit die Jungs wissen, was du willst... Am "offshore"-Fischen auf die Schwerträger sollte man aber auch mal teilgenommen haben... Captain John kann dir u.U. Angelpartner vermitteln (d.h. ihr teilt euch dann das Boot und die kosten, allerdings auch die Bisse....d.h. es wird ein los gezogen, wer zuerst drillt) Wenn die fische nicht im quadrat stehen, kann das allerdings auch mal unvorteilhaft ausgehen (will sagen, fischlos für einige)
Geräteliste auf Anfrage! So denn, Christian


----------



## PsychoBo (20. März 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Bin seit einer Woche wieder zurück aus Costa Rica. 
War ein toller Urlaub mit viel Natur und vielen Tieren. Das Angeln ist leider aufgrund der vielen Zielen etwas kurz gekommen.

Erste Angelversuche habe ich in Tortuguero an der Karibikküste gestartet. Erst auf eigene Faust mit dem Kanu in den Lagunen Tortugueros und dann im Mündungsbereich mit einem Angelguide. 

Schon auf der 3,5 stündigen Bootsfahrt zum Ort Tortuguero habe ich viele Einheimische beim Angeln beobachten können. Als wir dann noch eine Std vorm Ziel an der Jungle Tarpon Lodge vorbei ging, dachte ich mir so "hier bist du richtig". Einquartiert haben wir uns direkt am River Tortuguero. Ein Kajak stand in der Unterkunft zur kostenlosen Benutzung bereit. Das habe ich dann auch direkt am ersten Nachmittag genutzt. Trotz ein paar Infos von einem Einheimischen blieb dieser Versuch, sowie ein paar folgende erfolglos. Die Szenerie beim Angeln hat aber alles entschädigt. 






Unterwegs mit dem Kanu


Im Ort gibt es einen Anbieter von Angelausfahrten. Nach Rücksprache mit ihm sollte es zur Zeit möglich sein Tarpon, Snook und Jack zu fangen. Der (für mich) stolze Preis von 100 US$ für nur 2,5 Std hat mich erst mal davon abgehalten direkt eine Tour zu buchen. Ich bin von der Karibik andere Preise gewöhnt. Für den aufgerufenen Preis, bekomme ich anderswo in der Karibik eine ganztages Ausfahrt und habe Fanggarantie. 
Ich habe dann am nächsten Tag einen netten Holländer kennen gelernt, der auch Interesse an einer Ausfahrt hatte. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wir haben uns dann die Ausfahrt geteilt. Kurz noch Uhrzeit abgesprochen und wir sind am nächsten morgen um halb 6 gestartet. Gefischt werden sollte in der Mündung des River Tortuguero, da ein Rausfahren aufs Meer aufgrund der starken Brandung nicht möglich sei. 

So ging es am nächsten Morgen recht pünktlich los. Wir haben dann ca. 2 km vor Mündung angefangen Rapala Magnums zu schleppen. Immer bis in den Mündungsbereich rein, gedreht. Rund 2 km zurück und so weiter. Irgendwann hatte ich dann tatsächlich mal einen Biß. Nach kurzer aber heftiger Flucht ist dann der Fisch aber wieder ausgestiegen. Da kein Fisch gesprungen ist, hat unser Guide auf einen Jack getippt. Die Zeit verging... Zu letzt haben wir im Mündungsbereich noch etwas mit großen Bugtailjigs auf Tarpon und Snook gejiggt, aber leider blieb auch das erfolglos. Aus den ursprünglich geplanten 2,5 Std sind mittlerweile fast 4 geworden. Unser Guide war merklich enttäuscht und hat uns kostenlos angeboten noch mal am Abend im Dunkeln auf Tarpon zu fischen. Angebot wurde angenommen und wir sind zurück in den Ort gefahren. 
Am Abend haben wir uns mit Anbruch der Dunkelheit wieder getroffen und sind an die Mündung gefahren. Hier wurde wieder gejiggt und mit großen Redhead Magnums geangelt. Auch hier verging die Zeit erfolglos. Nach etwas mehr als 2 Std haben wir wieder abgebrochen. 





Guide






River Tortuguero



Ich denke, dass wir etwas Pech mit unserer Ausfahrt hatten. Die zerbissenen Köder und Bilder von gefangenen Fischen im "Office" unseres Guides haben von besseren Zeiten gezeugt. Auch der Guide war sehr bemüht und wusste was er tut. 

Ich war nicht sonderlich enttäuscht, da ich wusste dass es bald an die Pazifikküste gehen sollte. Dort hatte ich vor ein paar Jacks und vielleicht auch einen Rooster zu fangen. Nach einem Zischenstop in La Fortuna (Vulkan Arenal) und Monteverde NP, ging es dann für die letzten 4 Tage an den Pazifik.

Am Ziel angekommen (Manuel Antonio) haben wir uns dann direkt am Strand einquartiert. Hotel war zwar etwas teurer, aber die Pelikane, die keine 100m entfernt am Strand den kleinen Sardinen nachgestellt haben, haben mich überzeugt nicht weiter nach einer Unterkunft zu suchen.  







Am ersten Morgen ging es dann auch direkt mit Sonnenaufgang an den Strand wo ein Tag zuvor die Pelikane beschäftigt waren sich den Bauch voll zu schlagen. Geangelt habe ich mit kleinen Tobis in der 30gr Klasse. Als es ein bisschen heller war, hatte ich auch schon die erste Attacke auf den schnell geführten Köder. Danach hat es nicht lange gedauert und der erste Fisch des Urlaubs, ein ca. 40er Jack war gefangen. Leider blieb es an diesem Morgen bei diesem kleinen Fisch, da bereits kurz nach 7 der Bade- und Surfbetrieb am Strand angefangen hat. Eigentlich waren die Voraussetzungen ganz okay, da ich aufkommende Flut morgens hatte. Doch hat mir der hohe Wasserstand und die damit verbundenen hohen Wellen den Zugang zu einer schönen und weit ins Wasser reinreichende Felsnase verwehrt. Die folgenden 3 Morgenden stand ich immer spätestens halb sechs am Wasser und habe immer bis kurz nach 7 geangelt. Leider blieb es bei den kleinen Jacks. Hatte jeden Morgen Bisse und fing eigentlich auch immer Jacks um die 40cm. Obwohl Baitfish da war es immer mal geraubt hat, waren keine größeren Fische zu fangen. Erst recht kein Rooster. Vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal! |rolleyes

Wie lief es bei dir Toni?

Grüße
Boris


----------



## jvonzun (21. März 2011)

*AW: Costa Rica*

Besten Dank für deinen Bericht! Schade,hat es nicht mit einem grossen Fisch geklappt!



PsychoBo schrieb:


> Der (für mich) stolze Preis von 100 US$ für nur 2,5 Std hat mich erst mal davon abgehalten direkt eine Tour zu buchen. Ich bin von der Karibik andere Preise gewöhnt. Für den aufgerufenen Preis, bekomme ich anderswo in der Karibik eine ganztages Ausfahrt und habe Fanggarantie.


 
Darf ich fragen, wo man so günstig vom Boot aus in der Karibik angeln kann und dann noch gute Chancen auf einen Fang hat, besten Dank!

Gruss Jon


----------

